# Warriors starters and roster



## MavericksFan (Jul 20, 2003)

Who look to be the starters in GS this year? Will Robinson, Dunleavy or Murphy be the starters? I can't imagine Murphy being sent to the bench after last year. Do the starters figure to be Van Exel/Richardson/Robinson/Murphy/Dampier? Or does Dunleavy get a spot? Either way, that looks to be a pretty solid line-up. Alot of how the Warriors do this year, in my opinion, depends on how much Dunleavy Jr. grows up and whether Richardson actually develops into what they hoped when they drafted him. 

Claxton has had a great preseason so far, so trading Van Exel wouldnt seem to be a bad idea if they got something good in return. They have some solid veterans on the bench in Popeye Jones, Calbert Chaney, Adonal Foyle, and Avery Johnson. I can't forsee Pietrus getting much time this year and hopefully they dont waste roster space on the likes of George McCloud. I'd also like to see Pepe Sanchez get a legit shot to play a little bit somewhere and showcase his skills as a pass first PG and see if he can succeed, though I can't see him making the team as a 4th PG unless his deal is guaruanteed this year, coming over from Detroit.

What do you Warriors faithfuls think about who will start, the Warriors chances this year, and who will end up making the roster?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

PG: Van Exel
SG: Richardson
SF: Dunleavy
PF: Murphy
C: Dampier

Unless something goes down, I can't imagine the starters will differ from that last. As for their chances, well, I think they're dropping off. Most other teams got better, while the Warriors got worse. I honestly think they'll be one of the worst three teams out west, and the only team I think they're almost 100% sure to finish in front of is Utah.


----------



## MavericksFan (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't imagine their team being any worse than the Jazz or Nuggets and if they do well they could be better than the Grizzlies, Clippers, or maybe even the Sonics (who are tough to put a label on one way or the other for me, in terms of being good this year). 

I wasn't impressed with their trades this summer, but I think Mussleman has a good system and seems to get good things out of his players. He has a few more veterans to work with this year, which can't be a bad thing. The main flaw I see they could have is if they are dependent on Jason Richardson, who I just don't see turning into what he was hyped as coming out of college. His stats aren't bad, but when watching him I just don't see a special player.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd start with a rotation of

PG: Nick Van Exel
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Mike Dunleavy Jr.
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Erick Dampier

If Richardson doesn't prove to be effective, I play some amount of the second half with:

PG: Speedy Claxton
SG: Nick Van Exel
SF: Mike Dunleavy Jr.
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Erick Dampier

Foyle could also push into the starting lineup if he outplays Dampier.

Come hell or highwater, I keep Dunleavy Jr. in the lineup even if he's struggling. Richardson has had a couple years and hasn't shown much sign of improving...I think the franchise *needs* Dunleavy Jr. to be good and has to give him every chance to succeed.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I use to think that J-Rich would be like Dominique but he hasn't lived up to that so far maybe hw will this year with Jaminson and Arenas gone.


----------



## MavericksFan (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree the Warriors HAVE to play Dunleavy Jr. after unloading Jamison's huge deal this summer. Dunleavy can hopefully develop into someone who can do more than Jamison, or in other words, more than a scorer.

The Richardson and Domnique comparison was a great one, I think thats exactly what the Warriors were looking for..unfortunately, I don't think they are going to get it. I don't think his attitude is positive and his skills are good but not great.

Foyle/Dampier make a nice combo at center overall, but I'd like to see what Foyle, at this point, would do with a whole season as a starter playing big minutes. From a stats perspective, his rebounding and blocks could be impressive.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Why not play a lineup like this..

PG: NVE
SG:Jrich
SF:Mike
PF:Foyal
Campier


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Troy Murphy is too good to keep out of the starting lineup...he's a young power forward who's still improving.

To me, Murphy and Dunleavy Jr. are the two guys who it's essential get as much playing time as possible. Everyone else needs to be worked in around them.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

And you know? They're both white guys.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I can't imagine their team being any worse than the Jazz or Nuggets and if they do well they could be better than the Grizzlies, Clippers, or maybe even the Sonics (who are tough to put a label on one way or the other for me, in terms of being good this year).


LMAO at this one... The Grizz..Sonics and Clipps(yeah the clipps!) will win more games than the Warriors... All three of those teams have established quality vet's who can play D and score... Peace


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't care how much the Warriors are paying Dampier, they need to start Foyle now and let him use his agility and athleticism to get some dirty points on offense and do his usual thing on defense. A post of Foyle + Murphy is underrated, it's all they've got n they need to give it a shot.

For more news on Adonal Foyle, visit his website: http://www.adonalfoyle.com/home.shtml


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

I would say that the team has to go with Dunleavy, and yet again look to the future.

Why?

Because the present is so damn hisheartening that I can't bare it!

We will just have to make the best of yet another bad situation this season. I wish I knew where it would all end


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I use to think that J-Rich would be like Dominique but he hasn't lived up to that so far maybe hw will this year with Jaminson and Arenas gone.


hes averaqgin 20 ppg and 9 rpg now


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> 
> 
> hes averaqgin 20 ppg and 9 rpg now


...but his defense is still horrible, very horrible.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> LMAO at this one... The Grizz..Sonics and Clipps(yeah the clipps!) will win more games than the Warriors... All three of those teams have established quality vet's who can play D and score... Peace


Is that a joke?


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> ...but his defense is still horrible, very horrible.


Screw that! His defense is CLEARLY gotten better. If you watched him in the five games he played, you can see him hustling all over the place and sticking his hand in his opponent’s face. 

No offense, but I'm sick of people like you *****ing about him! In the off-season, all I hear is "Bench J-Rich! Start Pietrus/Dunleavy!" What is the problem with him!? He is clearly the best player in the Warriors, yet White Mike or the Pietrus guy still got more considerations. You know how hard it is for me to take when you guys dog J-Rich like that!?

*edited: No masked cursing*


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> ...but his defense is still horrible, very horrible.


"very horrible" is a pretty strong statement to say about somebody's defense without pointing out exactly what is wrong. Can you point out specifically what makes his defense "very horrible?"


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> 
> He is clearly the best player in the Warriors, yet White Mike or the Pietrus guy still got more considerations.


What's with calling him "White Mike"? You're suggesting that people want Dunleavy Jr. to start due to racial motivations? That seems rather unlikely, as whites have a *negative* stereotype in basketball, not a positive one.



> You know how hard it is for me to take when you guys dog J-Rich like that!?


Maybe you shouldn't post when you're that frustrated. The whole idea of a discussion board is to get opinions that differ from yours. If people disliking Richardson's game angers you so much, you're bringing way too much stress to a mere game that none of us are even playing in.

Post all you want, but keep it civil. Don't rant at posters because you can't stand hearing bad things about a player.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I like JRich, just IMO, he needs to work on his handles, passing, and D (D the most).

BTW, what do you think the lineup will be when Foyle and Murph return, assuming both are close enough to being 100% (so Murph would probably start at that point in time). I think...

Nick/Speedy/AJ
JRich/Cheaney/Pietrus
Dunleavy/Cardinal
Murph/Cliffy/Cardinal
Damp/Foyle

IL: Lampley, Langhi, Popeye


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> What's with calling him "White Mike"? You're suggesting that people want Dunleavy Jr. to start due to racial motivations? That seems rather unlikely, as whites have a *negative* stereotype in basketball, not a positive one.


Why else!? J-Rich is easily the more proven player before this year. You guys want Mike to start just because white men are known for their "fundamental skills" ie. passing, shooting. While all yall thinks J-Rich is just one dunking machine and nothing else. Don't deny it, I know that's excatly what you think!

Not just J-Rich were dogged, before Antwan got traded, did I hear bench him for Milky? I sure did. Why else? 

Get my drift?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> 
> While all yall thinks J-Rich is just one dunking machine and nothing else. Don't deny it, I know that's excatly what you think!


You got it. All I thought of Magic Johnson was "dunking machine," and no fundamental skills. You know because he was black and black guys don't know how to pass and play fundamental ball. Same for LeBron James.

You may choose to see racism everywhere, but don't even dare suggest what I'm thinking.

That's like me saying to you, "You just want Richardson to succeed because you hate white guys and want them dead! Don't deny it! That's exactly what you think!"

And before you posted this, I created a thread praising Jason Richardson for so far proving me wrong about him. Your silly racism charges are entirely invalid in regards to me, so give it up. Be paranoid somewhere else.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

Look, I don’t hate Milk Dunleavy or anything, but saying he is better than J-Rich just gets me furious. What has Dunleavy proven!? Nothing. Nothing since the day he came out of Duke. I bet if J-Rich was white, you guys wouldn’t be *****ing about him. Sorry, like what I’m saying or not, but that is the truth.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> 
> I bet if J-Rich was white, you guys wouldn’t be *****ing about him. Sorry, like what I’m saying or not, but that is the truth.


No, it isn't. It's as true as you *****ing about Dunleavy Jr. having proven nothing (which isn't really true) because you're racist against white guys.

Make your arguments without alleging racism.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

Racism against white guys!? Is that what you were thinking?:upset: 

Has he!? Before this year, before he was offered the starting spot when Antwan was traded? What? Last year, as the third pick, he was disappointing. But who still has more credits? My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> Racism against white guys!? Is that what you were thinking?:upset:


I'm saying that you alleging me with racism against black guys works as well as me alleging you with racism against white guys.

Just leave the damn race issue out of things. I'm the last person on Earth who would be racist.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> 
> 
> "very horrible" is a pretty strong statement to say about somebody's defense without pointing out exactly what is wrong. Can you point out specifically what makes his defense "very horrible?"


Sorry to reply this late. I didn't see the posts.

To answer you and Hero's question. When I said his D was very horrible, that was an exaggeration after a very poor night defensively. I was kind of mad that he failed to pick up someone (can't remember who) on transition D and let that guy scored, or just went by him, 2 consecutive baskets. He also was kind of passive at times.

He had picked up his defense since so I attributed those defensive lapses to early season rustiness. Just don't bashed me like that (although I have no idea what you were saying) because I was probably frustrated.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Just don't bashed me like that (although I have no idea what you were saying) because I was probably frustrated.


i'm sorry if you mistook my post as bashing you. i didn't mean it as an attack on you in anyway. i just wanted you to qualify your statement and i think that you just did that.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm sorry if you mistook my post as bashing you. i didn't mean it as an attack on you in anyway. i just wanted you to qualify your statement and i think that you just did that.


I meant Hero not you. Sorry I should be more clear.


----------

